# Cedar Bullet



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

From another Forum a member requested a cedar bullet in 2X size for his desk. So, I said what the hell. Now I am an avid hunter and gun collector. I figured I would make him a serious one. Here is a .378 Weatherby Magnum in red aromatic cedar. A wipe on poly finish and it will be off to its proud owner.

Just a cedar branch:










And inside resides a perfect cedar Magnum bullet in 2X sizing:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is cool Mark. Really well done.


----------



## rejames44 (Feb 12, 2012)

Really Cool Mark! I'm going to try this myself for my Son who is an avid Outdoor Sportsman.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for uploading this one Mark. Just curious here, how long and in what manner did you dry the branch before crafting the bullet?


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't. It was a green branch. Finish them quickly and they hold together amazingly well.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! I live out west so I have never had a chance to get my hands on Aromatic cedar when it's so green it still has the bark attached.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm. I have a 20mm cannon shell around somewhere. Imagine how that'll look in 2x.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Warthog said:


> Hmmm. I have a 20mm cannon shell around somewhere. Imagine how that'll look in 2x.


Well, Roger, now that you mention it I just have a bit of a projectile laying around also. This is a 155 mm artillery round that would make a truly interesting piece. It'll have to be 1X though. This mother is a tad large:








[


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that is a artillery projectile.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Somehow I am thinking that thing weighs a tad bit more than the average round as well...


----------

